# Feet on cutting boards ?



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been making (and giving away) cutting boards for almost 3 years now. I've mostly used oak, maple, and poplar (fron the big box stores) so mine have pretty much been just under 3/4" thick when finished. I USED to think some of my boards were pretty darn nice (as per the comments from the folks who have been the reciepients of them) .... that is untill I came here and see what some of you are doing. WOW! My boards look like the work of a 5th grader compared to some of the beautiful boards I've seen here.

That said, I have noticed something I never thought useful. FEET on a cutting board. And I'm wondering … Why do you?

My thought has always been that because of the characteristics of wood, usually one side of the board will look slightly different than the other. (Coloring, swirls in the grain, etc) And if you put feet on the board, you have just created a "top" and a "bottom", and the user wil never be able to use the "underside" of the board, which will in all probability be just as beautiful as the topside.

I know some of you will say it's to keep the bottom clean from the food drippings, but any good cook will wash BOTH SIDES of the board and also the countertop of any spillage anyway.

I think my way (no feet) lets the cook use either side…


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I've made them both ways. The board that I currently use has feet, but that's just my preference. Plus, adding feet to the board can curtail any rocking of the board if it isn't absolutely flat or has moved a little bit.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

I only put feet on large thick boards. Small boards can be stored on edge after washing.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I am not a proponent of feet either, but I have seen others offer them to prevent the board from sliding around on the counter top during use. Some people charge a couple extra dollars if the customer wants feet.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm from the "no feet" camp. I always put a towel down on the counter to hold the board from sliding around.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I started out putting feet on my boards. Now, like wderker, I only put them on the big boards and I use heavy duty bumpers - I add superglue to them to be sure they will stay. I find that I can sell more boards (and get my friends to actually use them when I give them away!) if I tell people that they can cut on one side and show the other. To be honest, I like the look of a "used" board… it has character!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree that no feet lets you use both sides and doubles the life of the board. I have done it both ways. The rubber feet are nice since it keeps the board from sliding around, but like you said, then it makes a one sided board. I havent used feet for a while now.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

No feet are nice but if the user of an end grain board accidentally allows the board to set on a wet counter over night- you end up with an end grain bowl.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I started out putting feet on my boards , but now I only do it if requested by customers.
There is usually a "best" looking side to my boards and I tell the customers to use the other side to cut on and display the best side when not in use. I also cut the juice grooves in the side that I consider "not the best" side : )


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Holy Cow Dusty! Those are a work of art! That is some gorgeous wood and I can't imagine they are finished with mineral oil???


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you , and yes it is mineral oil , but I snapped the pics while it was soaking in : )
I bought some Salad Bowl Finish to try on my next boards just for the heck of it…The chemical smell might be an issue with my asthma though : (


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah Ha- The old "still wet mineral oil finish"


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Beautiful boards Dusty!

@gfadvm… I remember learning years ago from my Dad that if you're ever trying to sell a used car that the finish isnt quite as nice as you'd like, soak it down with the water hose before taking pictures of it. That makes it shine like a babys butt!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I tried that one, took forever for the inside to dry out.


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

Brandon, I see what you did there… Haha


----------



## FeralVermonter (Jan 1, 2013)

Opinion from a pro chef: if you're worried about your cutting board sliding around, lay it on a damp kitchen towel. Feet are ugly, and if you put one of the feet down on on something, the board can wobble back and forth, becoming dangerous when you have a knife in play.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Joe/Brandon- Keep having fun!


----------

